# Lilly launch new rapid acting insulin today



## Amity Island (Jul 7, 2020)

Lilly have just launched a new rapid acting insulin which apparently works quicker than humalog to prevent post meal spikes, in US and Japan, perhaps Europe next?









						FDA approves Lyumjev™ (insulin lispro-aabc injection), Lilly's new rapid-acting insulin | Eli Lilly and Company
					

The Investor Relations website contains information about Eli Lilly and Company's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




					investor.lilly.com


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2020)

Lilly's response to NN's FIASP.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 9, 2020)

How on earth d’you pronounce it? Lie-um-jev, Lay-oom-yev? No-one’ll be able to ask for it!


----------



## Amity Island (Jul 9, 2020)

Bloden said:


> How on earth d’you pronounce it? Lie-um-jev, Lay-oom-yev? No-one’ll be able to ask for it!


*LOOM-jehv*








						Fast-Acting Mealtime Insulin | Lyumjev™ (insulin lispro-aabc)
					

Learn more about Lyumjev, a fast-acting mealtime insulin indicated to treat adults with diabetes for the control of high blood sugar.




					www.lyumjev.com


----------



## Bloden (Jul 9, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> *LOOM-jehv*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course!


----------

